# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Lovebirds

## Myth

Ψάχνω να βρω lovebirds Fischer θηλυκό ήταν ζευγάρι με το μικρο της φωτογραφίας και έφυγε από το κλουβί.Αν υπάρχει εντός Αθήνας.

----------

